# DIRECTV App for iPad 1.2.6 - Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet

*Systems in this software version
Apple iPad*

*Available starting:*
Wednesday, Sept. 21, 2011

*Download*
via iTunes

*New in this version*

Playlist enhancement to view, watch, and delete programs from all your connected HD DVR receivers.
*Ability to delete programs from the playlist via iPad App**
New Movie categories to discover new and popular programs available to watch on DIRECTV. 

_*This feature was put in as a result of DBSTalk member requests!_


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Playlist showing items from multiple DVRs (Trust me, it does.)









Info popup showing a remote program









Full info screen showing the ability to delete


----------



## DogLover

I've been trying this out tonight. It works great. This makes it really useful to use when watching recordings, and it is great to be able to do maintenance on the playlist by deleting entries.


----------



## RunnerFL

Downloading it right now. Of course I won't be able to use it for a bit though because I'm at work.


----------



## tonyd79

Love the unified playlist and the ability to pick which dvrs you see. Not just one or all. Bring that back to the dvr itself!


----------



## tonyd79

Stuart Sweet said:


> Playlist showing items from multiple DVRs (Trust me, it does.)


Looks like someone likes redundancy!


----------



## WERA689

And bring it to Android!


----------



## Steve

OTA shows are not being shown as recorded on the -1 channels, or being identified differently from the SAT channels. The "Living Room" recording (below right) was actually recorded on WABC-DT, channel 7-1 in NY, but as you can see, it's identified the same as the SAT recording, WABC channel 7.

Why does this matter to me? Whole home OTA playback can be very "choppy", with lots of stuttering and loss of audio after trickplay, if there are other OTA recordings in progress on the client and/or servers. In those cases, I want to be able to select the SAT recording. On the HR's UPL, it's very easy to see which is which. Not so on DAFI, unless I drill down into the show info to see which room it was recorded in. Even then, only I know what's what. Others in the home wouldn't know which HR's are recording OTA instead of SAT.


----------



## lincolnnellie

WERA689 said:


> And bring it to Android!


+1


----------



## Steve

This may have come up before, but if not, seems like one-third of the home screen is being underutilized by the "customize layout" link in the right-most pane. 

What if that link was moved down to the empty tab next to "Sports", down at the bottom? That would free up the right-hand column for more interesting data, like "Top Recordings", e.g. Shows folks are scheduling the most, culled from DAFI and iPhone/Android app data.

Just a thought.


----------



## SteveHas

Pretty sweet so far!


----------



## Sixto

Trying it now. Sweet!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Thanks guys but Sweet had little to do with it. :lol: The DAFI team does read this thread though and I'm sure they appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Vinny

Just downloaded and love it already.


----------



## eandras

I just got my IPad 2 the other day and this was the first app that I put on. Great app so far


----------



## Earl Bonovich

"Steve" said:


> This may have come up before, but if not, seems like one-third of the home screen is being underutilized by the "customize layout" link in the right-most pane.
> 
> What if that link was moved down to the empty tab next to "Sports", down at the bottom? That would free up the right-hand column for more interesting data, like "Top Recordings", e.g. Shows folks are scheduling the most, culled from DAFI and iPhone/Android app data.
> 
> Just a thought.


You can add a third, fourth, twentieth module of your choice to fill that space


----------



## Steve

Earl Bonovich said:


> You can add a third, fourth, twentieth module of your choice to fill that space


Gotcha. I see that now.

It could be just me, but it wasn't clear to me from the wording in that pane I could do that. If it's not just me, perhaps that space could be filled in with a default, and customize layout could become a tab below?

That said, I noticed there isn't a "Top Recordings" option. I think it would be interesting to see what everyone else is recording, in case I missed a hot show.


----------



## SteveHas

It would be handier if the delete button wasn't so deep into the program screens, i.e. too many button pushes to get to the delete button.

Just a thought


----------



## Earl Bonovich

"SteveHas" said:


> It be handier if the delete button wasn't so deep into the program screens, I.e. Too many button pushes to get to the delete button.
> 
> Just a thought


Think, how does one delete things on an iPad


----------



## tonyd79

Earl Bonovich said:


> Think, how does one delete things on an iPad


Swipey works?

Yes, swipey works!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

"tonyd79" said:


> Swipey works?
> 
> Yes, swipey works!


And how do we delete things from the springboard? (when looking at the poster view)


----------



## mcnallc1

"Earl Bonovich" said:


> And how do we delete things from the springboard? (when looking at the poster view)


Very cool.

Just keeps getting better!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

"mcnallc1" said:


> Very cool.
> 
> Just keeps getting better!


. And for those that didn't know?


----------



## Steve

Related to this issue, without "drilling down", I can't tell which recording of _X-Factor_ is the local one. I'm watching my "office" TV now, but if I select the top episode, turns out that's the OTA recording on the "living room" HR, instead of the local SAT recording on the DVR I'm sitting at.

I guess in theory it shouldn't matter which one I watch, except for the previously mentioned OTA playback issues that sometimes crop up.


----------



## azarby

Will there be a version that works on IPhone 3Gs?


----------



## lparsons21

Very nice and a welcome upgrade. This makes it much easier to manage/see a unified playlist for sure.

Now hopefully the next big update will be a unified todo list or series manager.


----------



## cypherx

Love this app. Thanks DAFI team!!!


Future suggestion would be for the ability to manage the DVR, set and copy favorites lists across receivers.

I'd love to be able to see to do list, history and manage series priorities without interrupting what's currently on the screen.

Also a smaller "lite" version for iPhones.


----------



## utlimate_ed

Most excellent. These are definitely some welcome additions.

The DirecTV app is definitely one of the "killer" apps for me and my family on the iPad. Especially with three DVR's in our whole home.

My compliments to the dev team.


----------



## mcnallc1

"Earl Bonovich" said:


> . And for those that didn't know?


Make 'em Shake


----------



## inkahauts

Awesome. 

Only two things left...

1. the ability to work the series prioritized. I don't even need a combined one. I just want to be able to work with each one without being in that room.

2. then allow me to do that from anywhere, not just only home network. Also, I'd like to be able to see my playlists and delete stuff when I'm not home too.


----------



## Go Beavs

Cool! Nice work guys!

The unified playlist is great and the delete function is very useful for DVR management. I also agree with *inkahauts* that one of the few things lacking would be prioritizer management (and streaming ).

I also like how you no longer have to scroll a whole page at a time in the home tab. Scrolling pane by pane is pretty handy!


----------



## sum_random_dork

I know I am in the minority here, but I really wish there was a way to have more then one account stored. I have 2 D* accounts and wish it'd store both accounts so I wouldn't have to log out and lose all my info before I log into my other account. As others have said also wish therew as a way to add the OTA channels to the list.


----------



## inkahauts

"sum_random_dork" said:


> I know I am in the minority here, but I really wish there was a way to have more then one account stored. I have 2 D* accounts and wish it'd store both accounts so I wouldn't have to log out and lose all my info before I log into my other account. As others have said also wish therew as a way to add the OTA channels to the list.


I wish there was too. The biggest issue is that you loose all customization when you log in and out. Keeps me from using my iPad and remotely setting up all the new tv series for my parents. I have to go to their house and do it.


----------



## pfueri

How about being able to watch the shows from DVR on your iPad ! That is what would be nice .


----------



## sonofcool

Love this app! 
+1 on watching content!


----------



## Maleman

Hmmm how come before I could control my remote recordings etc withouth being on the home network? Now I have to be on the "home network'?

Thanks

I need a "Directv Cinema Connection Kit"???


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Maleman said:


> Hmmm how come before I could control my remote recordings etc withouth being on the home network? Now I have to be on the "home network'?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I need a "Directv Cinema Connection Kit"???


No change... You can still schedule your recordings, when you are not on your home network.


----------



## dpeters11

pfueri said:


> How about being able to watch the shows from DVR on your iPad ! That is what would be nice .


That would be nice for when you're inside your network, without needing Nomad. But unified ToDo List first


----------



## Steve

> But unified ToDo List first


+1. Along with access to the Series Managers, to delete or reprioritize, if needed.


----------



## Go Beavs

I thought of another feature request as I was using the new playlist...

It would be very handy to be able to see if a show is tagged "keep until I delete" or has the triangle warning symbol and the ability to make a show KUID. 

With the new unified playlist, many people may not bother to check their playlists on the DVR itself and the way it is now, you would have no idea if a show was ready to be deleted.


----------



## Chaos

WERA689 said:


> And bring it to Android!


+1


----------



## LameLefty

Nice job on the updates, Earl & Team. I dig it. :up:


----------



## dennisj00

This may be a limitation of being inside the app instead of the desktop, but in poster view, holding a poster to get them shaking for deletion as in post #29 above, my first inclination was to press the center button to restore to normal. It exits the app.

My only remaining requests, Freespace, Todo (Series Manager also), and Directv2pc style streaming when on the home network. Would be great for watching in the garage or on the deck.


----------



## TomK

My buddy at work just downloaded the ipad app (no receivers here though) and AMC is not listed in the guide. Does anyone see AMC (ch 254) listed in the guide?


----------



## skatingrocker17

I like it but I still which I could stream TV to my iPad, at least DVR recordings like DTV2PC. I wouldn't even use it I just want the feature, I have a box and TV in pretty much every room anyway but TWC can do it.

Now it would really be cool if you could stream your DTV while out of the house without a Slingbox.


----------



## mborner

Any news on weather the upgrade offers "now playing" info on Sonic Tap?


----------



## Go Beavs

dennisj00 said:


> *This may be a limitation of being inside the app instead of the desktop, but in poster view, holding a poster to get them shaking for deletion as in post #29 above, my first inclination was to press the center button to restore to normal. It exits the app.*
> 
> My only remaining requests, Freespace, Todo (Series Manager also), and Directv2pc style streaming when on the home network. Would be great for watching in the garage or on the deck.


:lol: I did the same thing! I had to reload the app to see how to stop them from shaking (tap the poster, not the 'x').


----------



## pfueri

Well it's ok but it shows things on the playlist that I have deleted . And it says it can't delete this program now on anything I try to delete . All my dvrs are set to be able to delete .


----------



## Go Beavs

TomK said:


> My buddy at work just downloaded the ipad app (no receivers here though) and AMC is not listed in the guide. Does anyone see AMC (ch 254) listed in the guide?


It's there on mine. At first I didn't see it, but that was because I had the hearts only option checked in the channel column. After I deselected it, AMCHD was there.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

pfueri said:


> Well it's ok but it shows things on the playlist that I have deleted . And it says it can't delete this program now on anything I try to delete . All my dvrs are set to be able to delete .


Did you delete them via your OEM remote, or the REMOTE screen on the iPad?
If so, then you have to refresh your playlist to identify the changes on your DVR.

If you delete them via the DELETE button (or swipe, or tap/hold poster delete)... the app should recognize that immediately.


----------



## TomK

Go Beavs said:


> It's there on mine. At first I didn't see it, but that was because I had the hearts only option checked in the channel column. After I deselected it, AMCHD was there.


Thanks a lot, that did the trick.


----------



## sum_random_dork

inkahauts said:


> I wish there was too. The biggest issue is that you loose all customization when you log in and out. Keeps me from using my iPad and remotely setting up all the new tv series for my parents. I have to go to their house and do it.


I sent an email a few weeks ago to D* suggesting the ability to enter more than 1 account. Never heard back but hopefully it was passed on. It seems I get it all set up the way I want with all the info, then I am at the other location and have to log out of that account and recreate everything again. Wish it'd store the data somehow so you could just move between the two accounts easily.


----------



## Jish

Beautiful app development team!!!! Tried it out at lunch today to watch CSI from a DVR in another location - worked/listed perfectly - when I was finished I deleted show but it still showed up for a while on the iPad but was deleted from playlist on TV screen - is there a way to refresh listings within the iPad or just have to wait till it does it itself?


----------



## pfueri

Earl Bonovich said:


> Did you delete them via your OEM remote, or the REMOTE screen on the iPad?
> If so, then you have to refresh your playlist to identify the changes on your DVR.
> 
> If you delete them via the DELETE button (or swipe, or tap/hold poster delete)... the app should recognize that immediately.


I deleted them with the oem remote . Then I updated my app and it said that those things were still in my play list . So I tried to delete them in the app and it said that it can't delete it now . Why can't this app play whats on the DVR on the iPad ? That is what this app should do . All you really have here is a remote control . Just saying so please don't take what I just said the wrong way . But it is missing that main feature that would make it better than all of the competitors !


----------



## haas

lincolnnellie said:


> +1





WERA689 said:


> And bring it to Android!


+1


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Jish said:


> Beautiful app development team!!!! Tried it out at lunch today to watch CSI from a DVR in another location - worked/listed perfectly - when I was finished I deleted show but it still showed up for a while on the iPad but was deleted from playlist on TV screen - is there a way to refresh listings within the iPad or just have to wait till it does it itself?





pfueri said:


> I deleted them with the oem remote . Then I updated my app and it said that those things were still in my play list . So I tried to delete them in the app and it said that it can't delete it now . Why can't this app play whats on the DVR on the iPad ? That is what this app should do . All you really have here is a remote control . Just saying so please don't take what I just said the wrong way . But it is missing that main feature that would make it the better than all of the competitors !


On the top of the Playlist... there is a refresh button: Next to the Last refreshed time.


----------



## captainspank

haas said:


> +1


Ditto!


----------



## Jish

Earl Bonovich said:


> On the top of the Playlist... there is a refresh button: Next to the Last refreshed time.


Excellent, thank you! I opened the app when I got home (3 hours later after closing it) and playlist still showed CSI even after the app opened and refreshed (assume its the same type of refresh because the currently watching show was in the process of being listed) the show was then removed only after I clicked on the refresh arrow.


----------



## bigjoelee

Looking forward to a iphone compatible version as well as a way to see the to-do list. It would be good to see what is coming on if your away from home and looking for something to watch.
Joseph


----------



## Satelliteracer

This is why Earl wins Emmys at DIRECTV and why we are proud to have him on board. Some more cool stuff he and his team of elves have been working on that is coming out very soon.....I won't spoil the fun.


----------



## p3pilot

Earl Bonovich said:


> No change... You can still schedule your recordings, when you are not on your home network.


I would really love to be able to do that, but after approaching 3 months I am still not able to record anything at all on local channels. Problem has been with engineering for almost as long, I really can't figure out why they can't get to the bottom of this.

Love the new options on the new iPad app, but really wish I could fully use them.


----------



## SteveHas

Earl Bonovich said:


> Think, how does one delete things on an iPad


I give up, new to an iPad


----------



## Go Beavs

SteveHas said:


> I give up, new to an iPad


In the list view, swipe your finger across the show to bring up the delete box.

In the poster view, tap and hold the poster until the posters "shake" and the red 'x' appears. Tap the 'x' to delete the folder or show. Tap the poster again to stop the shaking.


----------



## SteveHas

Go Beavs said:


> In the list view, swipe your finger across the show to bring up the delete box.
> 
> In the poster view, tap and hold the poster until the posters "shake" and the red 'x' appears. Tap the 'x' to delete the folder or show. Tap the poster again to stop the shaking.


SWEET!
I love this!


----------



## mjwagner

Just updated the app to 1.2.6. No problems with the update itself.

Nice job on the consolidated play list! And it is very well implemented. This one change has made this app incredibly useful!

The following bugs/issues have still not been corrected:

Does not take advantage of iOS multitasking (starts from scratch whenever you leave the app and then return).
No way to dismiss the detail dialog in guide list view mode.
Data listed in the sports tab for many sports (golf and NASCAR in particular but I have honestly not checked them all) is incorrect/incomplete. Completed in particular seems to have issues.
In the movies tab, Browse Movies/What's on Now does not list all the movies currently playing "now".
Search results are inconsistent at best and just wrong many times.

Some of these problems are clearly issues with the back end data feeds and not the app itself but it still causes the app to be less than functional.


----------



## Steve

mjwagner said:


> Does not take advantage of iOS multitasking (starts from scratch whenever you leave the app and then return).


I don't think this is a DirecTV imposed limitation. I'm not a developer, so I could be wrong about this, but I believe Apple only allows certain types of apps to fully multitask, presumably to preserve battery life.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

mjwagner said:


> (...)
> 
> The following bugs/issues have still not been corrected:
> 
> Does not take advantage of iOS multitasking (starts from scratch whenever you leave the app and then return).(...)


Seems to me any time you leave the app and re-enter it you would want the device to poll your network and get the latest guide, now playing, playlist, etc anyway. Sure there are going to be times when you quit by mistake or go out to Safari to check something, and it would be nice to resume more quickly, but given the way that iOS does its "multitasking" I'm not sure how the app would properly distinguish between that and a legitimate exit.


----------



## csf97

Just downloaded the new version and I love it! Thanks for creating such a wonderful app!!


----------



## KenW

When I'm scrolling right then up in the Guide, some show titles don't appear. 

My vote for the next priority would be the To Do list. I check each week for season recordings that will miss episodes.


----------



## mjwagner

Stuart Sweet said:


> Seems to me any time you leave the app and re-enter it you would want the device to poll your network and get the latest guide, now playing, playlist, etc anyway. Sure there are going to be times when you quit by mistake or go out to Safari to check something, and it would be nice to resume more quickly, but given the way that iOS does its "multitasking" I'm not sure how the app would properly distinguish between that and a legitimate exit.


Not exactly sure how they might implement it but I can describe at least one use case that I use quite often and for which the restarting of the app from scratch is very annoying. When I am looking thru movies that I might want to watch I would like to be able to double tap the home button, go to Flixster and check ratings, then double tap the home button again and be right back where I left. And BTW, with the current implementation, even though they restart the app they don't refresh the playlist.


----------



## mjwagner

Steve said:


> I don't think this is a DirecTV imposed limitation. I'm not a developer, so I could be wrong about this, but I believe Apple only allows certain types of apps to fully multitask, presumably to preserve battery life.


I don't need it to be doing anything at all in the background. I just want it to return to the same place I left. See the use case I just posted as an example.


----------



## Steve

mjwagner said:


> I don't need it to be doing anything at all in the background. I just want it to return to the same place I left. See the use case I just posted as an example.


Gotcha. Was thinking you wanted it to constantly poll the playlists for changes.


----------



## SteinyD

This release got us a bit closer to a near perfect app but still has a few steps to go. I still want to see an aggregate of all my series schedules across my DVRs in order to manage what is recorded where and avoid duplicates. This has been a challenge before but with the start of the new tv season I've ended up with some programs being recorded on more than one DVR. The iPad app is the ideal place to manage our DVRs in one place.

The second feature that I'd love to see is the ability to watch our recorded playlists on the iPad itself. With all the competitors starting to do this and some of the broadcasters themselves, we have to be close!


----------



## inkahauts

Interesting note. When you open a folder in list view of an autorecord, on a dvr it shows the title of the show, but on the ipad, it still says the title of the episode, so you cant tell which show it is.

Also, can't delete individual episodes of something when you are in poster view without going into the actual episode details. It would be nice if we could swipe in the pop up listing the episodes.


----------



## inkahauts

Stuart Sweet said:


> Seems to me any time you leave the app and re-enter it you would want the device to poll your network and get the latest guide, now playing, playlist, etc anyway. Sure there are going to be times when you quit by mistake or go out to Safari to check something, and it would be nice to resume more quickly, but given the way that iOS does its "multitasking" I'm not sure how the app would properly distinguish between that and a legitimate exit.


I totally disagree. I regularly will flip between directv app and imdb to check on something about a person, or show episodes order, etc, and having to reload and start from scratch every time is crazy. I'd say it should only force you once a day to restart from scratch, if that often.


----------



## dmricke

I just updated to 1.2.6 and the app crashes shortly after validating my account.

So far I've re-booted, re-installed the app, and set the app to clear the login info at startup. Running OS 4.3.5 on original iPad.

The previous version worked flawlessly.

Any thoughts on what I should try next?


----------



## ctaranto

WERA689 said:


> And bring it to Android!


+1


----------



## inkahauts

dmricke said:


> I just updated to 1.2.6 and the app crashes shortly after validating my account.
> 
> So far I've re-booted, re-installed the app, and set the app to clear the login info at startup. Running OS 4.3.5 on original iPad.
> 
> The previous version worked flawlessly.
> 
> Any thoughts on what I should try next?


I had that issue. So I exited the app, and I went into he task manager and exited the app completely from the ipad, then i restarted it and it was fine. Didn't have to log in and out at all. After that it was fine.


----------



## inkahauts

Stuart Sweet said:


> Seems to me any time you leave the app and re-enter it you would want the device to poll your network and get the latest guide, now playing, playlist, etc anyway. Sure there are going to be times when you quit by mistake or go out to Safari to check something, and it would be nice to resume more quickly, but given the way that iOS does its "multitasking" I'm not sure how the app would properly distinguish between that and a legitimate exit.


SO! I have found that now it keeps the playlist when I exit the app and then go back in, so its dumping things like the guide, but not the playlist now. Closer, but still not quite there.

I wonder if it could simply store the info for the playlists and guide in data and reference that, and update that in the background, instead of locking up the app while updating.


----------



## PolishPoet

dmricke said:


> I just updated to 1.2.6 and the app crashes shortly after validating my account.
> 
> So far I've re-booted, re-installed the app, and set the app to clear the login info at startup. Running OS 4.3.5 on original iPad.
> 
> The previous version worked flawlessly.
> 
> Any thoughts on what I should try next?


I had the same problem last night, today it's working the way it should. I'm guessing that the problem may be on the other end.


----------



## PolishPoet

WERA689 said:


> And bring it to Android!


+1


----------



## Draconis

+2


----------



## dmricke

inkahauts said:


> I had that issue. So I exited the app, and I went into he task manager and exited the app completely from the ipad, then i restarted it and it was fine. Didn't have to log in and out at all. After that it was fine.


I tried that with no success. Waiting to see what Earl suggests. Thanks for trying!


----------



## dmricke

PolishPoet said:


> I had the same problem last night, today it's working the way it should. I'm guessing that the problem may be on the other end.


No luck for me. We'll have to see what develops this week.


----------



## inkahauts

Well, now its being finiky. Sometimes it loads and works fine, other times it will start loading, but before it finishes, or just after it does, it will exit out and crash. I don't know...


----------



## NtegrA

What I'd like to see is what firmware each of my boxes are running. I don't have a tv connected to 3 of my 7 boxes. It would be nice to know what I'm running.


----------



## inkahauts

NtegrA said:


> What I'd like to see is what firmware each of my boxes are running. I don't have a tv connected to 3 of my 7 boxes. It would be nice to know what I'm running.


I can honestly say, I don't see that EVER happening. No need for it.


----------



## dmricke

I have a little more info on this version crashing on my system.

I was away from my home network today and when I fired the app up it didn't crash. Obviously it didn't find my receivers and I suspect that this might provide a clue.

I looked at the IP settings for each of the receivers and they were all blank. I could enter an address but since I wasn't home it wouldn't validate and the entered address wouldn't be retained.

When I got home I opened the settings page as soon as I could after starting the app and I saw that the fields were populating themselves. I suspect that the time to discover all eight of my boxes is exceeding some timeout and the app crashes because of an invalid IP address.

Just a guess.


----------



## cypherx

I would like to see the app control the volume or TV power. It could do it any of these ways:
1. The DirecTV box sends an RF command to a nearby RF remote to blast tv volume IR
2. The direcTV box itself blasts TV volume IR (I think it does have ability to shoot IR for programming remotes)
3. Use a $5 IR USB dongle accessory to get the DirecTV box the ability to shoot IR (if option 2 above doesn't work)
4. Alter the HDMI or other audio outputs on the box itself. It can create that "dong" sound and some games have sound effects, so it has access to the audio bus.


----------



## lancorp

I installed the app on both my iPads on SAT (10/8) and everything worked fine.
On SUN, no sports info. Today (MON), no sports info. Everything sports related is empty...no favorite teams, no upcoming games, nothing.

Anyone else?


----------



## JMII

Just got an iPad2 this Sunday and installed the app... and it works AWESOME so far. I have two HD-DVRs hardwired over Cat5 with static IP # so the setup was pretty straight forward. I swear the app changes channels faster then the remote  I need to play with it more, but for now I'm lovin' it  The icon previews for record shows are a really nice touch.

Only confusing bit was when you bring up the virtual remote: I kept hitting "exit", but that is the exit button for the remote... it doesn't clear (or exit) the remote overlay that is on the screen - for that you have to push the little + / - icon in the upper right of remote overlay. Just had me scratching my head for a bit 

Also wasn't sure if DTV plans on providing any links outside the app (to Safari for example) but it would be nice if when you click on an actors name you could get more info, something similar to how http://www.imdb.com/ works.


----------



## NtegrA

"JMII" said:


> Only confusing bit was when you bring up the virtual remote: I kept hitting "exit", but that is the exit button for the remote... it doesn't clear (or exit) the remote overlay that is on the screen - for that you have to push the little + / - icon in the upper right of remote overlay. Just had me scratching my head for a bit .


to close the remote, you just tap remote again.


----------



## dmricke

Last night the currently watching window wouldn't update for one of my four DVRs. When I switched my TV to the one not showing up I found that it was still tuned to one of the Sunday Ticket channels that had gone black. I switched the DVR to an active channel and the currently watching window on the iPad app updated within a few seconds.

Unfortunately I don't remember the exact channel that was selected.


----------



## scm

pfueri said:


> How about being able to watch the shows from DVR on your iPad ! That is what would be nice .


It's called Nomad.


----------



## cypherx

I'd like to watch stuff in realtime. No nomad transcoding... Think DirecTV2PC but for the iPad.

Above that my only real gripe is no recording management with this app. To do list, series priorities, etc... I think it would be easier and faster to manage this stuff with your fingers, drag and drop, etc...

Maybe even give the iPad the ability to browse all the VOD screens and pick stuff to download. I could queue up some VOD from another room (and play it via MRV). Or if the wife is watching TV, I could still browse amd save VOD for later viewing.

Those points are great when your not in the same room as the DVR.

Last but not least, maybe use the iPad as a vehicle to back up and restore custom favorites lists between receivers.


----------



## Go Beavs

Hey guys and gals... Looks like a new version is up in the app store!

Ver 1.3.1

Get it while it's hot!


----------

